# Widgetlocker on CM4DX - Widgets Disappear on Reboot?



## Gobo (Jun 7, 2011)

I sanyone else having a problem on CM4DX wherein Widgetlocker widgets disappear every time the phone reboots? Is there a setting in WL or CM that I'm missing?

I'm on Nightly #6 but have had this problem on every version I've tried.

Thanks.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

From my understanding there is a conflict between widgetlocker and CM's theme Chooser, Theme Chooser will reset the lockscreen on reboot and wipe your widgets. The only way around it as far as I know is to disable Theme Chooser or just not use widgets on the lock screen.


----------

